# Garmin buys tri-tronics



## Dominic Rozzi

just reading that garmin --has bought tri-tronics----that ought to shake things up in the dog collar world----expect big things out of this combo


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

RADIO SYSTEMS Tried to buy tt, radio systems owns inniteck sportdog and pet safe . and i think another won, so now garmin owns tt, maybe they can catch up to the sport dogs newest models, as afte long time user of e collars i think sport dog past few years is cutting edge, so maybe tt can now advance since been to long with anything really new from them as far as techonlogy


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dominic Rozzi said:


> just reading that garmin --has bought tri-tronics----that ought to shake things up in the dog collar world----expect big things out of this combo


Where did you read that? It doesn't make any sense since Garmin GPS systems are being combined with Sport Dog E-collars?
http://www.gundogsupply.com/sportdog-tek-review.html?source=html-email&publish=1306813064


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

Thomas Barriano said:


> Where did you read that? It doesn't make any sense since Garmin GPS systems are being combined with Sport Dog E-collars?
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/sportdog-tek-review.html?source=html-email&publish=1306813064


the second line down it say that the sportdog is trying to compete with the garmin unit so it sounds like they aren't paired up at all

i know some of the guys at sportdog---they are truly changing the game---but this purchase by garmin is again going to make things very competitive and interesting


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

They need to contact me. I got all kinds of ideas to improve the e-collar.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dominic Rozzi said:


> the second line down it say that the sportdog is trying to compete with the garmin unit so it sounds like they aren't paired up at all
> 
> i know some of the guys at sportdog---they are truly changing the game---but this purchase by garmin is again going to make things very competitive and interesting


Dominic,

Sport Dog has Garmin GPS units on their e-collars (some models) Why would Garmin buy TT if they already are working with Sport Dog? Again, where did you read that Garmin was buying Tri-Tronics? I don't think Sport Dog is "changing the game" either. Most people I've talked to that own them are not happy.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dominic,
> 
> Sport Dog has Garmin GPS units on their e-collars (some models) Why would Garmin buy TT if they already are working with Sport Dog? Again, where did you read that Garmin was buying Tri-Tronics? I don't think Sport Dog is "changing the game" either. Most people I've talked to that own them are not happy.


 This handheld 2-in-1 collar is designed to compete with the Garmin Astro GPS system — a pretty tough job, if you ask me, as the Garmin system is simply amazing. Garmin hasn't had any competition since 2007, and based on my tests, the TEK is going to give Garmin a pretty good run for its money.

The SportDOG TEK — which will be the only 2-in-1 unit on the market — does have a different spin than the Astro on GPS tracking. The SportDOG TEK has a training-based approach and focuses more on finding your dog quickly, whereas the Garmin approach is a little more GPS map or history-based.

thomas i just posted what i read---its on a board right now that i cannot access from this computer----it was posted fb by a well known trainer-----


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

Dominic Rozzi said:


> This handheld 2-in-1 collar is designed to compete with the Garmin Astro GPS system — a pretty tough job, if you ask me, as the Garmin system is simply amazing. Garmin hasn't had any competition since 2007, and based on my tests, the TEK is going to give Garmin a pretty good run for its money.
> 
> The SportDOG TEK — which will be the only 2-in-1 unit on the market — does have a different spin than the Astro on GPS tracking. The SportDOG TEK has a training-based approach and focuses more on finding your dog quickly, whereas the Garmin approach is a little more GPS map or history-based.
> 
> thomas i just posted what i read---its on a board right now that i cannot access from this computer----it was posted fb by a well known trainer-----[/QUOTE
> 
> thomas --just google --garmin buys tt
> 
> Garmin Ltd. on Friday announced the acquisition of an Arizona company that designs and manufactures electronic dog-training equipment.
> The purchase of Tri-Tronics Inc. is expected to be completed by June 30. Financial terms were not disclosed.
> Tri-Tronics will operate as a subsidiary of Olathe-based Garmin. Its management team will be retained and the company will continue to operate from its headquarters in Tucson, Ariz., Garmin said in a statement.
> “For more than 40 years, Tri-Tronics has been the leading brand of electronic dog-training equipment,” said Cliff Pemble, Garmin’s president and chief operating officer.
> Garmin is a leading designer and manufacturer of satellite-navigation systems for the automotive industry, recreation and a number of other applications, including dog-tracking systems. Tri-Tronics is the company’s second acquisition this month. Earlier, Garmin purchased privately held Navigon AG, a German global-positioning systems company.
> 
> | The Star
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Guest

http://garmin.blogs.com/pr/2011/06/...der-in-electronic-dog-training-equipment.html


http://bbs.shootingsportsman.com/showthread.php?1441-Garmin-Buys-Tri-Tronics


----------



## Daryl Ehret

I'll wait for the one that comes with the camera system, speaker command, and operates from an XBox with Kinnect.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Daryl Ehret said:


> I'll wait for the one that comes with the camera system, speaker command, and operates from an XBox with Kinnect.



I"m waiting for the telepathic option that reads my thoughts.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme

great now if you don't turn when you're told..... the garmin will shock you!!


----------

